# strike master or jiffy?



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new auger. Narrowed it down to either strike master magnum or jiffy 2500 series. I've heard good and bad about both and very mixed reviews. I drill lots of holes and I need good reliability. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

hand auger usually works the best!! :rock:


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I tell you it would be tough to make the decision on a auger now days. I run a old Jiffy Legend I bought it the 1st year they painted them yellow. It has drilled a lot of holes literally thousands. I have had carb kits and have had the bushings redone in the shaft replaced several blades and ropes and the old girl just runs.

The stikemasters are fast and start great as well. I guess the only thing I can say is the Jiffy has a good stout flite that doesn't bend as easy. The jiffy's are a lot heavier as well. Though the 2500 may be the lighter of the jiffy's. I have been thinking of a new auger myself it will be interesting to see what everyone else has to say. I see the perch patrol on the lake from time to time they use strikemasters.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I bought a Strikemaster Lazer Mag last year. Runs good. Starts after only a couple pulls. Really have nothing bad to say about them.
Never tried the Magnum, but I've heard good things about them. 
The only knock on Jiffys is the weight, but who knows, maybe that means they less plastic and more metal parts!


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I own Jiffys, and have used strikemasters. I Love my jiffy Legend. Starts good and is fast as the dickens. Used a Lazer Mag last year and liked how light it was. But after three tough weekends of pulling sled shacks 5 miles across the lakes, the handle on the strike master broke off.


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

I've heard several complaints about the handles on the strike master breaking. I also read they have problems with the pull cord not rewinding. Has anyone had problems with the pull cord? They say there is a procedure to fix it. Taking the cord out and spraying it with wd. Just wondering if this happens on a select few or a common problem?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

rottengander said:


> I've heard several complaints about the handles on the strike master breaking. I also read they have problems with the pull cord not rewinding. Has anyone had problems with the pull cord? They say there is a procedure to fix it. Taking the cord out and spraying it with wd. Just wondering if this happens on a select few or a common problem?


The cord was a problem for many models. Never was a problem with mine, but I heard many guys were having troubles. Strikemaster was quick to act. They set up a movie on their website on exactly how to fix it yourself, otherwise they were willing to do it free of charge. Other than the pull cord, I've never heard a bad thing about last year's Lazer Mag.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

If you drill a lot of new holes and are mobile Strikemaster would be the way to go. They are light and they cut new holes fast.

If you're doing more of the permanent house thing where you have to re-drill holes, the Jiffy works best for that.

The new propane Jiffy would be great for a permanent house, but I lifted one up the other day, and wow, they are heavy suckers!


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

Don't sit in permanent shacks at all have a flipover that's used mostly as a wind break most days. I'm thinking I might have to take another couple weeks and just get a little higher end strike master. The weight and the drilling speed seem to fit my style of fishing. Any other input would be appreciated. To all that replied thank you much. Wish you the best of luck and stay safe on the ice.


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

i have been using strikemaster for close to ten years i have had their 3hp model and wow is all i can say. i have the lazer mag xl 3000 3hp 8" auger and just upgraded to the lazer pro 3hp 10", about a month ago, and its gonna be an ice drillin machine. a couple of my fishing buddies have jiffy's and a few of us have strikemaster, and the strikemaster will usually have several holes drilled before they (jiffy) get one done.


----------

